# Air Brush, I need help.



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not know much about air brushes. I have got my new one working with an air tank and some paint that I had. 

What is the best pressure to run it at?

What brand of paint do you use, and why?

Thanks John


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Sent you a PM, I can help John 
Kevin


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*Air brush rookee*

I started playing with my new/used air brush.









I need to get some paints made for an airbrush.

John


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I use Poly-Scale by Floquil.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have heard some depressurize a spray can and pour it out. 
A desperate move.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

T-Man said:


> I have heard some depressurize a spray can and pour it out.
> A desperate move.


Kinda messy too, I'd think.

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

glgraphix said:


> What are you painting, and what color?


So far just rocks and a tunnel porthole. Yellow, Green and Black. 

I want to learn to paint anything any color. After I get better at it I will try to paint some rolling stock.
No prob, I can help you learn.




glgraphix said:


> What brand of airbrush you got?, and how big is the air tank?


The airbrush is a paasche VL Double action. The air tank is about 5 gallon, I think. It lasted about 15 minuets. The shop that I work at has an air dryer/filter system that supply's good clean dry air to the body shop. I just fill the tank at work and bring it home. After today I am rethinking this set up. I am going to have to get a compressor.
Thats great, its what I use, and I have 3 of them. Should be able to answer about any question you could come up with.
And yes, a good compressor is a must. I use between 20lb-40lb. With the air tank, you just can get a good consistant flow, because of the volume.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Woah, you really through a curve ball with that post Southern, LOL... I was wondering where the quotes came from and why you were answering your own questions... I take it that was the PM conversation you had with glgraphix though, silly me :laugh:


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Woah, you really through a curve ball with that post Southern, LOL... I was wondering where the quotes came from and why you were answering your own questions... I take it that was the PM conversation you had with glgraphix though, silly me :laugh:


LOL, yea, it was just that.

I have airbrushed R/C cars for over 17yrs. I am getting ready to start doing some of my own rolling stock, will post some pics. I have ran into about every problem with an airbrush over those years, so, if I can help, then ask away. 
Stationmaster, if you would like? I would be willing to start a thread for just paint work, weathering, etc. Might help with people trying to do the same things, as John is asking. PM me if you want to work out details.
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought a small oiless compressor at Sears. Around $150, I think.

I do not use just paints in my weathering. I many times use washes for scenery an chalks for motive power and rolling stock. With the chalks I just apply a clear flat enamel. Quick and fast. Works especially well on wheel sets.

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The air tank is 7 gallons not 5. 








I got some paint from work (base coat for cars) That did not work well. It splattered. The good news is that I was just painting the can that it came in. This is the airbrush kit








I have some testers paint in the 1/oz jars. It seems to work well on the rocks.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Woah, you really through a curve ball with that post Southern, LOL... I was wondering where the quotes came from and why you were answering your own questions... I take it that was the PM conversation you had with glgraphix though, silly me :laugh:


ROTFLMAO

Hay you should have known. As a forum moderator you might be able to read them.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I use basecoat mainly myself. I worked for a Dupont automotive paint store for 6yrs. I learned how to custom mix paint, and what colors did what to others. I thin the basecoat with laquar thinner about equal parts, (1/1). But its according to what kind of color. Its more of a "feel" kind of thing. Sometimes I would rather it cover better, than just flow out. So I mix it a little thicker. For a wash, or weathering, I picked up some waterbased color just for model RR equipment. Havent tried it out yet.
TTYL, Kevin


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Do you have a moisture problem? The little spraying I have done a moisture separator is a must. I guess that goes without saying.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Do you have a moisture problem? The little spraying I have done a moisture separator is a must. I guess that goes without saying.


 
I don't think so. I only fill the tank at work and we have a big commercial dryer just after the compressor. There are several filters also. We paint some hi-end car's so the air system has to be clean and dry. I try to stay out of the body shop, to much dust.

This is new to me so nothing goes without saying. I need to lean as much as I can.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL, well now the "pro" at air-brushing needs a question answered, lol.
I just snagged a great deal on a lot of Floquil paint at the train show last month. I have used a couple colors with a brush so far, but now I want to paint a engine and want to air-brush it. I was going to pick up a bottle of air-brush thinner at the LHS, but he was out, and said that because of new shipping regulations, a small bottle was over $5 bucks 
What I am asking is, what is the thinner? I am thinking it is probably Mineral Spirits? but dont want to mix the wrong thing.
If someone knows, please give me the "heads-up"
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Tricky Question*

You gotta read the label. Floquil has gone from caustic to safe for plastic.
Xylol is the caustic solvent requiring a base coat before use. Enamel needs mineral spirits or paint thinner. Acrylic uses water. I think laquer thinner uses Xylol but that is a guess. You have to trust your nose and label to determine what you have. The DIO SOl is more paint cleaner than thinner from what I read so I guess there is no easy answers. I googled Floquil thinner and found some disscussions, no conclusive answers out there. Just the basics of painting anything is knowing the thinner or solvent to use.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Kevin, I still need to give you a call about the airbrush. Life has gotten in the way. 
there is a train show is W/S this weekend. I an going to try to make it.

John


----------

